# Mist House. Feb 2015



## cunningplan (Feb 18, 2015)

This was the first on our planned list thanks to nakedeye, but thanks to DC we very nearly knocked it on the head. Lucky we changed our minds and went and had a look anyway and glad we did when we did.
We walked up the tracks and with all the fresh tyre tracks were not sure if there would be anyone waiting for us, there was not, but they had made sure entry would not be easy but we managed in the end.
After seeing the photos of the house it was a shame that so much has been taken and moved ready to be, with odds and ends packed up ready for another trip. I really don't think there will be much stuff left once they have finished. I had a message yesterday to say that more stuff had gone  
Its sad but I didn't start this thread to do a media war, so please keep you comments on topic. 
Heres my photos with Mad most prob putting hers up after.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157650476288040/











































































































nakedeye's glasses 










Sorry should have said Pic Heavy.
Thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 18, 2015)

Lovely shots there..I always wanted to go here.just for a shot of that series Land Rover..thanks for sharing.


----------



## yawning_cat (Feb 18, 2015)

I think its a real shame this one hit the media after we'd planned to go, real shame. It was till an interesting visit with a real sense of sadness around the house, sad to hear more stuff has been removed  Good to visit with cunningplan


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good work both of you, tastefully done and picking out the best of what's there.


----------



## Potter (Feb 18, 2015)

Great little capsule. Love that old TV. Funny that the record on the gramophone is the wrong kind.


----------



## cuboard (Feb 18, 2015)

Brilliant work here and the shots are absolutely cracking!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 19, 2015)

Two fantastic sets of a captivating place...


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2015)

Superb photos from both and thanks for showing.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 19, 2015)

Excellent work both....cracking location and pics to boot....nice one.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 19, 2015)

Fantastic set of pics! Yeah, shame it's been cleared out completely now  Cunningplan, I would go to say these are your best pics to date. Very nice indeed


----------



## cyclothymic (Feb 20, 2015)

Breathtaking sets of photos - thank you for sharing


----------



## smiler (Feb 20, 2015)

You could open it as a museum, real old school farm, I loved it, Thanks to you both,


----------



## hattiehen (Feb 21, 2015)

I would just like to thank all you guys for the tremendous contribution you make to social history. All your sites have me enthralled but I never seem to find the gems that you do. So, many thanks to you all and keep going !


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Feb 22, 2015)

What beautiful views and a lovely location full of delights!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Dugie (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice photos both of you and glad you got to see the place before its all gone.

Thanks for sharing with us.

Dugie


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 23, 2015)

Fantastic shots both of you! What a place! 
Brilliant work guys, thanks for sharing


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 23, 2015)

Absolutely stunning, nice one


----------

